# Favorite Tabi Boot brand or supplier?



## MSTCNC (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey now, Peeps!

Looking to get a new pair of Tabi... currently, I have a pair of size 11, and they're just too tight. They're also the "traditional" loop and tab closure...
and I'd like to get some recommendations as to brands from those who may be in the know on such matters...

In the past, I've seen both two piece boots (the boots, and a velcro wrap around part), and boots that just plain velcro...

For those who wear them regulary (and I love mine), who would you recommend brand-wise and/or distributor?

Thanks, Gang! 

Andrew

P.S. The 11's were only worn a handful of times... and are in AS NEW shape... if anyone is interested in them, hit me up...


----------



## Chris Parker (May 2, 2012)

Hi Andrew,

I'm guessing you're referring to the rubber soled "outdoor" tabi, yeah? Just so you know, it's considered rather a faux pas to wear those for martial art training, especially indoors, so few serious practitioners will have any favourites.... but I have to say I'm a little curious as to why you're after tabi at all? You don't list any Japanese arts in your profile, let alone ones that utilise tabi as footwear.

As to recommendations, bearing in mind that I'm not talking about Jika Tabi (outdoor tabi, really nothing but workman's boots in Japan), but indoor tabi, well I tend to get mine from Japan. There's a number of good, reputable suppliers, just look for a Japanese martial art supply site, such as Tozando, and you'll find them. Bear in mind as well that the sizing is rather different... it's in centimeters measured from the back of your heel to the tip of your big toe (so I'm a size 27, as an idea).

The leg wraps (Kyohan) are sometimes used in some of the Ninjutsu organisations, but not really frequently. It really is primarily the soft-soled tabi... and some will be the hooks and eyes, others will be velcro. Personally, I prefer the hooks, as they don't get pulled open during training the way that velcro can.


----------



## MSTCNC (May 2, 2012)

Thank you, Chris {salute}

Yes, my profile is not quite complete. I do have several Japanese syles back, including Budo Taijutsu (et all) back when I trained in the Shadows of Iga Bujinkan group...

My main reason for wearing them for training now, is that I have pretty bad bunions on both feet, and I find the seperate toe quite comfortable... even just casually. Yeah, call me weird... I wear them just out... even wore then to work once (security).

The last pair I bought just don't fit me that well; I guess I went too small. But, they can't be returned; so, I'm just going to get another pair, some new socks, and maybe the leggings..

Thank you again for your input, Mate! Cheers!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 2, 2012)

I would love to help you more but I buy mine mostly when in Japan or have a friend bring them back for me.  However as Chris mentioned if you have a Japanese company like Tozando based in Japan then you will probably find some good quality tabi.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 2, 2012)

Cool. In that case (if they're not just for martial art training), then you might want to check out sites such as this one: http://www.jika-tabi.com/shoeSelection.html

I haven't had any dealings with them, and there are certainly others around that have similar things, but you can get more "shoe" like tabi to suit more everyday wear.

All the best with your search.

PS Shadows of Iga? Wow, that's going back a bit....


----------



## MSTCNC (May 2, 2012)

Thank you, Brain! I appreciate your input. I do have a few connections over in Japan; so, perhaps I can work one of those. I also have an old training friend from MD who, as it turns out, has a Dojo here in Durham... and he trains with Hatsumi Sensei regularly... so, maybe Karl can grab me a pair next trip.

{salute}


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 2, 2012)

MSTCNC said:


> Thank you, Brain! I appreciate your input. I do have a few connections over in Japan; so, perhaps I can work one of those. I also have an old training friend from MD who, as it turns out, has a Dojo here in Durham... and he trains with Hatsumi Sensei regularly... so, maybe Karl can grab me a pair next trip.
> 
> {salute}



That sounds like your best bet.  Good luck!


----------



## MSTCNC (May 2, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> PS Shadows of Iga? Wow, that's going back a bit....



Yeah... I'm old! hehehe

My friends Carol & Karl were green belts when we trained back in the 80's... he's now 15th black directly under Hatsumi Sensei... and Carol is 12th...

Oh, how time flies!

My friend Hakim was just at the Dayton Dojo training with the Hayes' last weekend...


----------

